# Seeking an Advice



## wacky2851 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I would like to ask an advice from you.I'm a philippine citizen 32 single i'm working here since 2008 as an SPASS in one company from that year up to the present and i got S$2500++ monthly salary. I'd try to apply my PR last 2008 too but its rejected and then the ICA send the letter they says if i wish to reappeal my PR after 1 year since then i didn't re appeal. I keep on upgrading myself i got few certificates from a local school here and currently im doing my Advance Diploma from one of the UK school which is registered by the MOE Singapore. Do you think guys is it worth to re appeal my PR? 

Thanks,
Wacky


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You cannot appeal against a decision made in 2008.
You probably meant re-apply. If so, you should!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

are you a guy or girl?

PR chances are that, chances!!!


----------



## wacky2851 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for reply guys im a guy


----------

